# I finally got rid of the run-flats



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

This week I got rid of the 225/45/17 Continental run flat tires and the two bent rims they caused. I was able to exchange the wheels for the same style OEM wheels that had been reconditioned and chromed from a company in business since 1977 called Wheel Concepts in my hometown of Thousand Oaks CA. The tires I chose are 245/40/17 Falken Ziex ZE950 A/S. 

The difference is amazing....it feels like a different car. Smoother, quieter, better cornering, more responsive, etc. If any of you has been hesitating about dumping the run flats and replacing them with conventional tires.....do it, you will be much happier with your car.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

+1!:thumbup:


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

totitan said:


> This week I got rid of the 225/45/17 Continental run flat tires and the two bent rims they caused. I was able to exchange the wheels for the same style OEM wheels that had been reconditioned and chromed from a company in business since 1977 called Wheel Concepts in my hometown of Thousand Oaks CA. The tires I chose are 245/40/17 Falken Ziex ZE950 A/S.
> 
> The difference is amazing....it feels like a different car. Smoother, quieter, better cornering, more responsive, etc. If any of you has been hesitating about dumping the run flats and replacing them with conventional tires.....do it, you will be much happier with your car.


I don't know if your 2009 had the latest generation of run-flats, but my experience, without rims bending at all, was the same otherwise.

PL


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

The conti's were horrible but the RE 960 A/S rft are awsome.


----------



## zach0726 (Oct 23, 2011)

Ditto on ditching the run-flats.

For any of you who have gone (or are considering) going with Michelins - here is a story for you:

Perhaps Michelin does this for all tires, but for the Pilot Super Sports, Michelin offers a free towing service if you get a flat.

A couple weeks ago while driving to work in the early am, I was merging onto interstate and making a double-lane-change in the dark while at highway speeds. 

As I was merging I heard a loud bang and felt a sharp, but small, jolt. Through my rearview mirror I saw the shadow of something tumbling down the interstate. Within a second, my TPS went off and I hurried to get to the right shoulder.

There was way too much traffic to inspect the damage, or even get our of the car. I called Michelin, and they promptly showed up with a flat-bed wrecker, that brought my d to discount tire.

Turns out the rim was trashed (see pic), and same for the nearly brand-new tire. I'll never know, but I suspect I ran over a receiver-hitch in dark while changing lanes.

In the end, Michelin charged me $0. Discount found a remanufactured factory rim for $325 and charged be $10 for the new tire (the tires did not have road-hazard, but DT put on road hazard "after the fact" as the tires had <200mi on them).

So thumbs-up to Michelin and Discount Tire. :thumbup:

And no regrets on ditching the run-flats in light of this event - the outcome would not have changed much.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes, Michelin does have this warranty, apparently for all its aftermarket tires: http://www.michelinman.com/automotive-tires/warranty.page. OEM tires are not covered.

PL


----------



## MotoWPK (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for the tip zach and the link Pierre.

Does anybody have experience with how BMW handles their road side assistance or wheel/tire protection package if you've replaced the OEM run flats with non-run flats? Do they, for example, take the position that these are based on the vehicle having OEM or equivalent run flat tires or do they not care?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I've always been a Michelin man. Solidly engineered tires, never a quality issue.

Unfortunately Discount Tires are not found in South Florida as they were great when I lived in Houston. Free balance and rotate every 5,000 miles or so.

I now buy my tires from a local installer that comes to my home with his truck and he removes, remounts, balances and installs new tires in about an hour. While I sip my own coffee in my slippers observing the entire procedure.:bigpimp: He is able to obtain odd sized tires that the other local tire shops never have onhand and charges about the same price.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Gosh, I wonder if Michelin would have come to my rescue in WY 53 miles from the nearest town (a very small one I might add) when my right rear PSS went south?


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

335dFan said:


> Gosh, I wonder if Michelin would have come to my rescue in WY 53 miles from the nearest town (a very small one I might add) when my right rear PSS went south?


I imagine it would take a while...lol. Im about to embark on a 5 state road trip covering CA, OR, WA, ID, & NV so along with my new Falcons I'll be packing my plug kit, fix a flat, and a spare tire kit with space saver spare. I will be driving through many areas with no cell coverage so even if I had paid the extra bucks for Michelins it wouldnt do me good when out of cell range.

Regardless I cant wait to start this road trip....it should be quite the adventure and I cant think of a better car than a 335d to do it in. The last leg will be from Carson City to home in Thousand Oaks via US395 which is a great lightly traveled road through spectacular scenery.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

totitan said:


> I imagine it would take a while...lol. Im about to embark on a 5 state road trip covering CA, OR, WA, ID, & NV so along with my new Falcons I'll be packing my plug kit, fix a flat, and a spare tire kit with space saver spare. I will be driving through many areas with no cell coverage so even if I had paid the extra bucks for Michelins it wouldnt do me good when out of cell range.
> 
> Regardless I cant wait to start this road trip....it should be quite the adventure and I cant think of a better car than a 335d to do it in. The last leg will be from Carson City to home in Thousand Oaks via US395 which is a great lightly traveled road through spectacular scenery.


Road trips are wonderful in the 335d. I have taken two very long ones: 6,500 miles and about 3,000. I had all those tire rescue items plus a 12v air compressor. Post some pics and a trip report. I did both of mine, but on Bimmerpost.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

totitan said:


> I imagine it would take a while...lol. Im about to embark on a 5 state road trip covering CA, OR, WA, ID, & NV so along with my new Falcons I'll be packing my plug kit, fix a flat, and a spare tire kit with space saver spare. I will be driving through many areas with no cell coverage so even if I had paid the extra bucks for Michelins it wouldnt do me good when out of cell range.
> 
> Regardless I cant wait to start this road trip....it should be quite the adventure and I cant think of a better car than a 335d to do it in. The last leg will be from Carson City to home in Thousand Oaks via US395 which is a great lightly traveled road through spectacular scenery.


Totitan,

You should look up a road trip done by a German Driver in a VW Touareg Diesel from Southern tip of Argentina to Alaska as I recall. He broke a record time in completing the journey. A serious road trip for sure!


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

Flyingman said:


> Totitan,
> 
> You should look up a road trip done by a German Driver in a VW Touareg Diesel from Southern tip of Argentina to Alaska as I recall. He broke a record time in completing the journey. A serious road trip for sure!


Thanks Flyingman I will check it out. My trip isnt nearly that ambitious. I am especially looking forward to spending a couple of days in Carson City. My family moved there when I was in 3rd grade and left when I was in 7th. Those were the best years of my childhood by far, living in a small town of 12000 people. I havent been back since we left in the fall of 1964.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Totitan, how many miles on your 2009 now? I'm at 77k in my 2010.


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

62,000. So far the only repairs have been to the DEF system and a leaking oil line to the turbo. The DEF was covered by a BMW "campaign" and the oil line by my CPO warranty.


----------



## blue boy (Nov 19, 2013)

totitan said:


> This week I got rid of the 225/45/17 Continental run flat tires and the two bent rims they caused. I was able to exchange the wheels for the same style OEM wheels that had been reconditioned and chromed from a company in business since 1977 called Wheel Concepts in my hometown of Thousand Oaks CA. The tires I chose are 245/40/17 Falken Ziex ZE950 A/S.
> 
> The difference is amazing....it feels like a different car. Smoother, quieter, better cornering, more responsive, etc. If any of you has been hesitating about dumping the run flats and replacing them with conventional tires.....do it, you will be much happier with your car.


what caused the bent wheels??


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

blue boy said:


> what caused the bent wheels??


When you hit a pothole with a run flat tire, very little of the impact is absorbed by the sidewall and chances are that the wheel will become slightly out of round. I didnt know I had bent wheels until I took my car to the dealer for a slight high speed vibration. They checked bearings, ujoints, driveshaft, differential, and finally discovered that I had two slightly out of round front wheels. The SA said since BMW has started using run flat tires, bent wheels are very common. He said that more than half the cars they certify as CPO need one or more wheels replaced.

It is not just a BMW problem either. Two of the wheels on a Masarati Gransport that I take care of have actually cracked and started leaking from hitting potholes with rft's.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

totitan said:


> When you hit a pothole with a run flat tire, very little of the impact is absorbed by the sidewall and chances are that the wheel will become slightly out of round. I didnt know I had bent wheels until I took my car to the dealer for a slight high speed vibration. They checked bearings, ujoints, driveshaft, differential, and finally discovered that I had two slightly out of round front wheels. The SA said since BMW has started using run flat tires, bent wheels are very common. He said that more than half the cars they certify as CPO need one or more wheels replaced.
> 
> It is not just a BMW problem either. Two of the wheels on a Masarati Gransport that I take care of have actually cracked and started leaking from hitting potholes with rft's.


Interestingly enough, the standard sport wheels are tough - I smashed one on a curb enough to bend the right rear hub (I wasn't used to the car yet) and it had no structural damage or bending. My RFT was OK too.

PL


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Great! 
RFT=
Non RFT=:thumbup:


----------



## Hivolts (Nov 4, 2013)

I recently got rid of my run flats as well. Went with Continental DWS. I am amazed at how much better the car rides. The new tires dampen the bumps a lot. As for bent rims, I still have 3 bent and one cracked from this winter's potholes with run flats. I don't notice a shake but the stealership said they were bent.


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

Hivolts said:


> I recently got rid of my run flats as well. Went with Continental DWS. I am amazed at how much better the car rides. The new tires dampen the bumps a lot. As for bent rims, I still have 3 bent and one cracked from this winter's potholes with run flats. I don't notice a shake but the stealership said they were bent.


Mine didn't shake either but it had a slight vibration between 75-85 which is the speed range my car is at for most of the miles it is driven. Now there is no vibration at any speed.


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

The run flats that came on my 328d seem really good, but I wonder how non run flats compare. So, far I have no complaints with my run flats.


----------



## sbalea (Mar 12, 2014)

DBV said:


> The run flats that came on my 328d seem really good, but I wonder how non run flats compare. So, far I have no complaints with my run flats.


I'm in the same boat. No real complaints with my Pirelli Cinturato P7 summer run flats. However, I will soon start looking for a set of winter tires and I am not sure if I should go for run flats or regulars.


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

DBV said:


> The run flats that came on my 328d seem really good, but I wonder how non run flats compare. So, far I have no complaints with my run flats.


Good article on why rft's suck

http://tires.about.com/od/understanding_tires/a/Why-I-Dislike-Runflat-Tires.htm


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

I disagree with the article and that they are bad (maybe the article is dated). I think run flats have come a long way (especially in the last couple years), as I noticed no difference from the run flats and non fun flats. I have run flats on my 328d and our Mercedes GL350. Also, recently run flats have also come way down in price, where they are comparably pried to normal tires.

The article states about a spare tire and I could care less about that. Have been driving for about 30 years and knock on wood have never needed a spare yet and should never with run flats. My Uncle who is in the tire business, swears by the new run flats. But, everyone is different. 



totitan said:


> Good article on why rft's suck
> 
> http://tires.about.com/od/understanding_tires/a/Why-I-Dislike-Runflat-Tires.htm


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

DBV said:


> I disagree with the article and that they are bad (maybe the article is dated). I think run flats have come a long way (especially in the last couple years), as I noticed no difference from the run flats and non fun flats. I have run flats on my 328d and our Mercedes GL350. Also, recently run flats have also come way down in price, where they are comparably pried to normal tires.


The visit to Consumer Reports' facility mentioned in the about.com article took place in late 2011. You are correct that RFT have improved since that time. But the disadvantages highlighted in the article still remain - they're just not as pronounced as they were three or four years ago.

Avoiding RFT for replacement tires is still a wise decision, and will be for some time.


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

DBV said:


> I disagree with the article and that they are bad (maybe the article is dated). I think run flats have come a long way (especially in the last couple years), as I noticed no difference from the run flats and non fun flats. I have run flats on my 328d and our Mercedes GL350. Also, recently run flats have also come way down in price, where they are comparably pried to normal tires.
> 
> The article states about a spare tire and I could care less about that. Have been driving for about 30 years and knock on wood have never needed a spare yet and should never with run flats. My Uncle who is in the tire business, swears by the new run flats. But, everyone is different.


My run flats were brand new in May 2013 when I bought the car as a low mileage CPO. They may have improved but the sidewalls still have to be stiff enough to support the car when deflated, and will continue to bend alloy wheels when they hit a pothole hard enough.

Regarding never needing a spare in 30 years, all I can do is share that Ive been driving 40+ years and have experienced high speed blowouts, and numerous flats from running over screws/nails etc. In fact Ive never met anyone who has never had a flat tire, so Im going to have to take your statement with a grain of salt :rofl:


----------



## BR328 (Apr 9, 2007)

I have Michelin RFTs in a staggered setup and they were fine for the first 2/3 of their life. I'm in the last 1/3 and they feel very hard now. I don't feel as confident on the traction capabilities because of that. My next set will be non-RFT. Plus it will save me some $$.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

BR328 said:


> I have Michelin RFTs in a staggered setup and they were fine for the first 2/3 of their life. I'm in the last 1/3 and they feel very hard now. I don't feel as confident on the traction capabilities because of that. My next set will be non-RFT. Plus it will save me some $$.


BR, give the Michelin Pilot Super Sports a look. May not meet your winter requirements but they have been great summer tires. I'm on my second set, very pleased with these.


----------



## BR328 (Apr 9, 2007)

I live in Texas so summer tires are just fine...Sounds like good advice.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

BR328 said:


> I live in Texas so summer tires are just fine...Sounds like good advice.


Your location says Denver. Is that Denver, Texas?


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

I would take Denver over all of Texas!


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

I had Bridgestone Dueler RFTs and I didn't have any issues with them being overly harsh or noisey and couldn't understand why people complained about them. But they wore out and so I decided to try Continental CrossContact LX20s, a non-RFT. WOW, what an amazing improvement in the ride. I just didn't know what I had been missing. I felt the bridgestone sidewalls and they are a hefty inch thick. If they have to support a vehicle with total loss of air there's no getting around that. They will not be as compliant. It's physics.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

totitan said:


> I would take Denver over all of Texas!


Totitan, don't get the ire of Texas on you!


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

Flyingman said:


> Totitan, don't get the ire of Texas on you!


Flyingman....Actually I was born and raised in Alaska. We used to tell Texans that if they get any more annoying we will split Alaska in two and Texas would be demoted to the third largest state!


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Flyingman said:


> BR, give the Michelin Pilot Super Sports a look. May not meet your winter requirements but they have been great summer tires. I'm on my second set, very pleased with these.


+1. Best tire I've ever used. Rides smoother/quieter,handles much better,and lasts mugh longer than any other summer tire I've used since my E46 days. Kills the stock bridgestones.


----------



## BR328 (Apr 9, 2007)

Flyingman said:


> Your location says Denver. Is that Denver, Texas?


lol, I guess I got to update that...I used to lived there. Denver is nice but I was not built for cold winters...


----------



## BR328 (Apr 9, 2007)

totitan said:


> I would take Denver over all of Texas!


If you move to Denver make sure you clear bra your entire car ... the road in the winter is vicious on your paint job and windshield.

One time, I was driving on the highway and a road construction truck filled with pea size rocks was just dropping thousands of them ... they were bouncing all over the highway. The driver knew it and didn't even care.


----------



## BR328 (Apr 9, 2007)

totitan said:


> Flyingman....Actually I was born and raised in Alaska. We used to tell Texans that if they get any more annoying we will split Alaska in two and Texas would be demoted to the third largest state!


1845 vs 1959...:rofl:

I had to look it up too....


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

BR328 said:


> 1845 vs 1959...:rofl:
> 
> I had to look it up too....


I was referring to area, not date of statehood.

Alaska is much larger than Texas.

Texas is about 262,000 square miles and Alaska is 572,000 square miles, meaning that if Alaska's land area were divided equally into two states then Texas would become the third largest state, rather than the second largest in the USA. 
Alaska is actually larger than Texas, Montana, and California combined.


----------

